# Beethoven's Symphony in D major, Op. 36 - Allegro molto



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

Got another free track from classicsonline.com. This time it's Beethoven's Symphony in D major, Op. 36 - Allegro molto from the album *Piano Trios, Vol. 3 (Xyrion Trio)*. Beethoven's Symphony in D major, Op. 36 was completed in 1802. It was dedicated to Prince Carl Lichnowsky, a patron to whose patience the composer was much indebted, and first performed in April 1803. Beethoven's arrangement of the work for piano trio was made in 1803 and published two years later. The form corresponds to some practical demand for works of this kind. After the slow introduction to the first movement the Allegro con brio opens with the piano version of the original string parts, the cello joining with the lower register of the piano at the original entry of the double basses. The second subject is stated by the piano, soon joined by the violin and it is the piano that takes the lead into the development section. The A major Larghetto quasi andante is opened by the piano with a characteristically singing melody, echoed by the violin and cello, a procedure followed in the second part of the theme. The violin proposes a secondary theme, soon overtaken by the rapid figuration of the piano, taken from the original first violin part, and both themes make their due return as the movement continues. The strong dynamic contrasts of the Scherzo are preserved, with violin and cello at first taking over the original answering notes of the horns and then of the oboes. The piano has the opening bars of the Trio, joined by violin and cello after the first sentence, and the piano starts the final Allegro molto, followed by the violin with the second half of the main theme. Although the transcription may lack the varied colour of the original symphony, it nevertheless translates the work into a thoroughly idiomatic composition for piano trio.

A very nice one. The free track is again valid for one week.


----------

